# Input your zipcode to find a local TRT clinic



## Times Roman

As the title says.

and HRT, good for both the guys and the gals.


----------



## LeanHerm

Awesome tr I'm sure this will come in handy


----------



## Illtemper

I never there were so many by me... Great post!


----------



## ProteinFarts

So am I to understand that these docs will hand out test if I say I want to live longer or some other bullshit?

So I say any of these and they dole it out? 

Any one of these symptoms could be a sign of Low T. The sooner you get it checked, the sooner you’ll start feeling better, stronger and more like yourself again.
Declining Libido
Lack of Energy
Weak Erections
Poor Sleep
Decreasing Enjoyment of Life and/or Depression
Decreasing Strength and Endurance
Declining ability to concentrate


----------



## Assassin32

ProteinFarts said:


> So am I to understand that these docs will hand out test if I say I want to live longer or some other bullshit?
> 
> So I say any of these and they dole it out?
> 
> Any one of these symptoms could be a sign of Low T. The sooner you get it checked, the sooner you’ll start feeling better, stronger and more like yourself again.
> Declining Libido
> Lack of Energy
> Weak Erections
> Poor Sleep
> Decreasing Enjoyment of Life and/or Depression
> Decreasing Strength and Endurance
> Declining ability to concentrate



You get a blood test first, to see what your test level is at.


----------



## ProteinFarts

Assassin32 said:


> You get a blood test first, to see what your test level is at.



I got one a few months back. Normal range I believe was around 400 to 1200. If I remember correct mine was right in the middle at around 850 or so. my primary said no of course. Would this kind of doc think dif?


----------



## ECKSRATED

850 is on the high end of "normal" so u probably wouldn't get any prescribed to you. Normal ranges are from 400 to 800ish. 
 A friend of mine just got on some of the gel and his doc won'tlet him get any higher than 400. Guess u gotta find the right doc


----------



## Assassin32

850 is pretty damn good. My level was 207 when I got put on trt. My trt dose puts between 950-1000. You definitely don't need trt with natty levels of 850. TRT isn't cheap either, even with my union insurance, it still was costing me $2500/year. I eventually just started self dosing and getting blood tests every 2-3 months.


----------



## ProteinFarts

Well maybe I remembered wrong. I just know it fell in the middle of the average range.


----------



## ProteinFarts

Anyone have personal experience with these those of docs? If so is it pretty easy to get them on board for hormone replacement? Or do you have to actually be hormone deficient?


----------



## PillarofBalance

Pf the problem with diagnosing hormonal issues in men is that the range encompasses a boy at the peak of puberty all the way to a 100 year old man. 850 is on the high end. I would suggest that you not even attempt to get into TRT. A trt doc's goal would be to get you where you already are. So essentially you would pay him to suppress your HPTA and raise your test artificially.  That's a waste of money but also would create a whole host of other issues healthwise.


----------



## DieYoungStrong

Consider yourself lucky with a natty test of 850. I take it you never used AAS?


----------



## ProteinFarts

PillarofBalance said:


> Pf the problem with diagnosing hormonal issues in men is that the range encompasses a boy at the peak of puberty all the way to a 100 year old man. 850 is on the high end. I would suggest that you not even attempt to get into TRT. A trt doc's goal would be to get you where you already are. So essentially you would pay him to suppress your HPTA and raise your test artificially.  That's a waste of money but also would create a whole host of other issues healthwise.



Ok thank you point taken.


----------



## kingblasted

Wow, was going to write a post but this answered my question...THANK YOU!


----------



## Seahunterr

Great info, thanks!


----------



## chicken wing

Good info. Cycle just ended. So I'm going to wait a bit and then go get checked.


----------



## Beefcake

So let me get this right.  If your test levels are low then they get you back to the normal range.  But then you still need more testosteron to grow right?  So you still have to get aas another way?  So if your in the normal range then why bother?


----------



## Godfather2112

Great tip! thanks!


----------



## Beefcake

Thanks for the link, going to email doctor and see if it's covered under Aetna insurance.  What level is the lowest to qualify for TRT treatment or is up to the doctor?  Really interested in this, if it can enhance my moods and physique.  Any input from members on TRT?  Snake?


----------



## Beefcake

Anyone have any TRT advice?  Anyone?


----------



## DF

Trt clinics will not take insurance.  You'll have to go through your doc if you want insurance to cover.


----------



## Beefcake

Oh okay thanks DF.  So I have to see if he would put me on TRT?  I doubt that.


----------



## DF

You'd have to start with getting blood work & have your total test checked.


----------



## Bro Bundy

Times Roman pm


----------



## Dukie333

Is trt covered by insurance?


----------



## Dukie333

Will try be enough for me to see some real muscle gains?


----------



## Jin

Dukie333 said:


> Will try be enough for me to see some real muscle gains?



If you are hypogonadal then yes. Going from the 200's to 1000 is life altering in many respects, body composition no exception.


----------



## BRICKS

Beefcake said:


> So let me get this right.  If your test levels are low then they get you back to the normal range.  But then you still need more testosteron to grow right?  So you still have to get aas another way?  So if your in the normal range then why bother?



If your test levels are low to begin with just getting to high normal levels can have a profound affect on your progress in the gym.  Remember, you're going from a low level that your body is used to, to a T level that may be up to 3-4 times that.  It all relative to where you've been used to living.


----------



## pix3r

Thanks, great info!


----------



## Heyu

Times Roman said:


> As the title says.
> 
> and HRT, good for both the guys and the gals.


I'm hoping to find an updated list or a current list for me in my area.
( many thanks to Times Roman for the list from 5 years ago )


----------



## Heyu

Additional info about my status-- I'm 67yr old guy, take no meds, healthy physically. I feel depressed, only sleep3-4 hours at a time, feel tired all the time, sore all the time, LOW libido. I feel like I am killing myself in the gym 3 hours a day for almost no gains in size or strength for the last year. Looking for CURENT information of doc or clinic in  my area. THANKS


----------



## codehead

A relatively new tele-medicine TRT clinic Entourage Hormones a husband and wife team i think out in Nebraska or Kansas somewhere. Charging around 120/month right now includes Test/HCG/AI and syringes I think +20 for shipping. That;s the cheapest I have ever seen. Labs your on your own but they'll give you a script to turn into your insurance. Several guys on some other forums are using them and all positive feedback. They can be a little difficult to get a a hold of by phone but generally text you when they miss your call not sure whats up with that. I Talked with them and was going to go but decided to go on my own. But that's really dirt cheap for a clinic.


----------

